# My thoughts on cadets



## PPCLI_Robichaud (29 Sep 2005)

i am a cadet for 2 years and i have some thing that i need to get off my chest

Army cadets has changed over the past 20 some odd years, in my oppinion not for the better. i have looked over photos from my corpand realized, they do alot more stuff that we used to. i have seen very old pictures of people in a trench with a couple of FN-C1s (with blanks). and then i though to myself. WHY CAN'T I DO THINGS LIKE THAT?????

my oppinion on this was furthur reinforced this summer at whitehorse. as some of you are will aware WCSTC is on the British exchange list. after listning to some of the stories that british cadets told us about section attacks, live firing with Assult rifles MG and HMG, i though man cadets in canada are deprived

now don't get me wrong. i don't think we should be giving a 12 year old a C-7 with 10 mags full of blanks, but i think that people in silver star and up sould be given a chance to do theese things like war games and section attacks. after all we are Army Cadets. i mean sea cadets get to sail their boats and in the summer work on big ships. air cadets get to fly gliders but what do army cadets do, we do "adventerous training." in todays army cadets there are very few military aspects left. Canada has turned it's army cadets into nothing more that glorified boy scouts.

although i do think some of the adventerous training is fun, i still think it needs to be expanded to include more military style components

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

now it is your tour. tell me if you agree or disagree with me


----------



## condor888000 (29 Sep 2005)

This has been beat to death and all the other threads locked. Go search.


----------



## Burrows (29 Sep 2005)

read the FAQ's.  You'll find this under beaten horses.


----------



## Slim (30 Sep 2005)

Locked due to spamming by the thread origionator


----------

